# farmall 340 gas



## firemanjoe26 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi i have a farmall 340 gas with manual steering and a 2point fast hitch with one hydro cylinder to raise and lower it. my? is can you put hydro remotes on it? and can you put power steering on it? i have seen pic's of other 340 tractors with touch controle wich i beleave is the 3 hydro levers on the top right hand side like on a farmall 400,450,460,560 can you put one of the touch controles on it? iam not sure thanks


----------



## jesski (Dec 12, 2013)

a farmer in the next town over from us did this on a 400 gasser. he had to take the 3 spool valve off a parts tractor, and replaced his one spool with it. then we just hooked up hoses to make remotes. I think we had to use the factory steel lines to attach tho hoses to the spool. hope this helps.


----------



## firemanjoe26 (Dec 12, 2013)

hey thanks i will look into it i was at the local tractor bone yard and there are a lot of parts to use just need to find out what i need thanks again


----------

